# FM transmitter for mp3, CD, PDA.. etc



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

This gizzmo might be useful,
To connect MP3 player, CD player, MD, PDA, or other audio devices to the car stereo wirelessly. It transmits audio signal into FM signal to be picked up by car radio.

http://www.usbtech.co.uk/catalog/pr...d/162?osCsid=7c0f72bf7005060b13522f568a391c37


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Saw this and looked on eBay, got one for £0.01 + £6.00 postage.

Ralph


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi scotjim

wow thats about 14 quid :x , get youreself to ebay and pay about 6 quid for that one like i did :lol: or get a nice multi channel one with lcd display and retractable cord and cigar adaptor for 14 quid like the one i use now . or get the multi channel flying saucer which i havent bothered to try yet which is aparently high powered for about 20 quid .

sorry mate :!: well spotted though , it gives folks a good price comparison so they can see just how much some dealers actually mark these type things up .
i would expect these things to end up in my local pound store :lol:

click on these ebay links for some info .

ebay

ebay
ebay


----------



## 89157 (May 15, 2005)

It might not be very good in europe, it transmits on 107.7. Do they do one with adjustable frequency?


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Adjustable one here

http://www.edirectory.co.uk/pf/pages/moreinfoa.asp?recordid=2151091&cid=880&afid=88888

Bit pricy tho at £32 8O


----------



## 95603 (Jul 1, 2005)

I seem to remember this raised before but are not FM transmission devices like the ones mentioned above illegal in the UK. Are they legal in other European countries especially France, Italy, Belgium and Holland?  

I am at present looking at MP3/iPOD devices and how best to connect them to the cab radio in my 2005 Ducato. Any advice gratefully accepted. :? 

Regards,

Mike C.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
They are illegal as I wrote in another thread recently ( Carrying lots of CDs)

See:

http://www.ofcom.org.uk/radiocomms/ifi/enforcement/rtandthelaw?a=87101

Quote
FM Modulators (also known as car baby devices) - the use of the FM broadcast band to transmit a radio signal from a device used in a vehicle to the car radio is illegal. These devices also include CD players and attachments for mobile telephones. Such use - despite the relative short range involved - is subject to licensing under Section 1 of the Wireless Telegraphy Act 1949. As the FM broadcast band is allocated for the exclusive use of licensed broadcasters no other systems are permitted to operate within the band. Use of these systems therefore constitutes an offence. 
Unquote

I guess you'd better not read this reply and you will never know then.......! ( Though ignorance is no defence  )

G


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Raisin said:


> I seem to remember this raised before but are not FM transmission devices like the ones mentioned above illegal in the UK. Are they legal in other European countries.


Hi Mike

Correct, they are illegal in this country, just because they are sold doesn't make them legal. .  
Don't know about the rest of the EU but I wouldn't be surprised if they illegal there too. 
Perhaps someone can tell us if they are any good as they seem a good solution.


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi scotjim

yes they are very good , and a doddle to use , i now use the one with the lcd display , i think without going out to the m/h its about 7 different channels , get the ones for the cigar lighter as batteries are a pain .

the sound quality is only as good as youre radio is :!: 

at 6 quid a time youre not going to be gutted if you dont like it :lol: 

it's interesting to note that they are illegal :lol: as there must be hundereds of thousands out there . :?:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Kenny

thanks for that...... was never really bothered about the legalities .. :wink: 

Might just take the "risk" and buy one 8)


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi guys

i currently like this one (but im not buying any more ) :lol: as its similar to what i use now , think it's 88-108 mhz and cigar lighter powered , but its an expensive one at £13.75 .

click here to view it !


----------



## 95603 (Jul 1, 2005)

Hello Grizzly, Scotjimland and the Flying Scot,

Thanks for the information re legality.  

The FM transmitter certainly seems to be a quick and easy solution as long as I do not need to exceed 10 metres trans to receiver. 

Of course I wouldn't think of using one in the UK after all the warnings :wink:

Regards,

Mike.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

So should BBC 4 get taken over by the Raisin compilation disk one morning we shall all know it wasn't you ! It does seem a daft regulation in the light of the distance they can transmit and the things you could interfere with that are passing your van or vice versa but I suppose they have to cover all possibilites.

Enjoy !

G.


----------

